# Anyone used these guns?



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

i was wondering if anyone has used the savage model 25 lightweight varminter or the tikka t3 lite with synthetic stock. the savage comes in a .223 and the tikka comes in a 22-250. i am stuck on these two rifles. if you have a comment please post it. and what scopes would you recomend?


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

or any other rifle to recommend


----------



## TIKKA (Feb 9, 2009)

Tikka T3 Lite Stainless with synthetic stock. Me likes. :beer:


----------



## MarkCompson (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a Savage thumbhole in a .223 Im selling. Great gun very accurate...U can see the post under the classifieds add.


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

MarkCompson said:


> I have a Savage thumbhole in a .223 Im selling. Great gun very accurate...U can see the post under the classifieds add.


If I only took the gun and ammo what is the price


----------



## ndgooseslayer (Jul 26, 2007)

I've got a Tikka T3 lite in 7mm and a Savage Model 16 in 243. I've got better glass on the savage and prefer the 243 round for most of my hunting applications. However, I do like the feel and smoothness of the Tikka more. If i were to do it all over again I would have bought another Tikka in 243 over the Savage.


----------



## MarkCompson (Dec 31, 2010)

For the gun, scope, and ammo I'd do $600. Or just the gun, no scope and the ammo I'd do $525. Thanks


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

MarkCompson said:


> For the gun, scope, and ammo I'd do $600. Or just the gun, no scope and the ammo I'd do $525. Thanks


What groups can you hold with the handloaded ammo


----------



## MarkCompson (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Do you have an estimate feet per second for the sierra's


----------



## MarkCompson (Dec 31, 2010)

Around 3150 fps would be my guess. Are you interested in buying the gun?


----------



## bigtimehunter (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes


----------



## killer80 (Nov 8, 2005)

I have the Tikka in .223. I love the gun. Tack driver, and super light. I also have a Tikka Hunter in .270 and I really like them both.


----------



## teed (Sep 6, 2010)

both the T3 and savages are great guns, i personaly am a savage guy but i hunt with a couple of guys that shoot tika t3s and they are dang good guns as well, i just shoot savage because thats what my first rifle was so i stuck with them although i wouldnt mind having a tika in the gun cabinent as well lol


----------



## utahhunter123 (Feb 19, 2007)

I have a Tikka t3 in a 250 that is very very accurate. Coyotes rarely getup after being hit. My partner has a Tikka t3 in a 223 and a savage in a 250 that has received very little care and has frequent flyers. After having said that his 250 is still his preferred gun do to the added knock down power. And he has lost quite a few coyotes with the 223 and it is also very accurate. Please don't think I want to get the 223 and the 250 debate going again. I am really fond of my Tikka 22-250 and this would be my first choice.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

MarkCompson said:


> Around 3150 fps would be my guess. Are you interested in buying the gun?


Mark, I load 26 gr H335 for 50 and 52 gr. The velocity out of a 22 inch barrel is 3260 fps for the 52 gr. and 3300 fps for the 50 gr. Hope that gives you some idea. I don't have the temperatures listed for that velocity. I know you can go up and down about 50 to 75 fps on those loads depending on temperature. Somewhere I have more information, but lately I spend more time in my shop looking for my tools than I do actually working.  Who knows where I have that information.


----------



## shae1986 (Sep 28, 2006)

I have two Tikka's, a .223 and a 25-06 in a stainless synthetic. Love them both, the 25-06 with handloads is a nail pounder.


----------

